
Why have humans never found aliens? - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2018/10/13/why-have-humans-never-found-aliens
======
dumbfoundded
There's many possible explanations:

1\. We're ants. We wouldn't understand signs of an advanced civilization if
they were right in front of our faces.

2\. Great filter. There's some great reduction of life at some point. Maybe
life at all is really hard to do. Maybe intelligent life is nearly impossible.
Maybe there's some super race of intelligent aliens that destroys any
civilization once it reaches a certain point.

3\. We're in a simulation.

4\. Maybe we're a sandboxed civilization while the greater alien community is
deciding to let us in.

5\. Maybe contact has been made but the government keeps a secret.

Who knows. Articles like these rarely introduce any new light into a pseudo
intellectual conversation akin to mental masturbation.

